# Contador 4bits con 74LS74 ascendente con Display y 74LS47 ?



## jonnathox (Abr 2, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo algunas dudas acerca de una practica que tengo que entregar para la preparatoria, pero las "clases" de mi maestra de electronica digital realmente dejan mucho que desear y a decir verdad nadie en mi clase jamas aprende algo.

La practica consiste como mencione en el titulo en hacer un Contador  de 4 bits conectados flip-flops D en cascada usando 74LS74 y que tenga salida a un Display usando un BCD 74LS47 y que este sincronisado con un 555 para que haga los cambios solo sin importar el tiempo que tarde para hacer los cambios. Practicamente lo que importa prioritariamente es que funcione tal como se pidio sin considerar el tiempo.
La profesora nos dio una lista de los circuitos que nos servirian y se los listo a continuacion; realmente me interesa que si alguno de ustedes sabe como hacerlo que no lo dudo, pueda echarme una mano con algun diagrama o una explicacion para conectar los circuitos y asi poder armar mi contador. La verdad me urge, estuve investigando por algunos lugares aca en internet, pero no encontre mejor lugar que este y espero poder tener su ayuda.
Aun asi si nadie logra contestarme a tiempo agradecere de antemano su apoyo y terminare haciendo el contador incluso si la calificacion por el trabajo es menor.

Lo que nos pidio utilizar fue:
- 74LS74 x2 (ya que contiene 2 flip flops cada uno)
- 74LS153 (desconosco su utilidad)
- 74LS157 (desconosco su utilidad)
- BCD 74LS47 (para el Display)
- Un NE555N (timer)
- Resistencias y un Capacitor (sin unidades tampoco... U_u)
- Protoboard
- Alimentacion 5 Vcc

Espero no me halla faltado darles detalles y  tambien que alguien pueda proporcionarme ayuda porque hasta ahora es el primer circuito que me causa dificultades para comprender como armarlo. Gracias de antemano y espero sus respuestas.

Hasta luego


----------



## rasier (Abr 2, 2008)

Bueno segun veo tu quieres un contador sensillo pero en ves de usar un contador normal (7493) quiere que tu lo hagas con flip flop, pero segun se el 7447 nadamas puede poner en el display hasta el 9 (1001) despues se apaga, pero bien 

no se si quieres es nadamas prendes las combinaciones o mostrarlo en un 7 segmentos que para eso sirve el 7447 pero segun creo quieres esto:
cuente 0000-1111 o 0000-1001 por que el 7447 nadamas se puede hasta el 9 ?
pero no entiendo para que ella quiere que usen demultiplexores (74157 y 74153) preguntale por que segun lo que dices no lo nesesitaras. 
habla mas claro lo que quieres para poder decirte como lo puedes hacer.
 bye


----------



## jonnathox (Abr 2, 2008)

Si, bien el 7447 lo empleare para mirar los numeros en un Display de 7 segmentos, de hecho el display ya lo tengo trabajando normal y conozco tambien los caracteres que salen despues del 9, recuerdo que llega hasta el 16 en binario pero se muestran con caracteres raros en el 7 segmentos.

Supongo que el contador si es sencillo, ya que solo necesitamos hacer que el registro de corrimiento haga los cambios en el codigo binario que entra en el 7447 para interpretar los numero a manera de contador teniendo como cambios automaticos la pulsacion del CLOCK producida por el 555, los FF ya los tengo en cascada, solo que no se como conectar los D, y tampoco se si debo tener los Reset y los Set en Alto o en bajo, ya que carezco de mucho conocimiento en eso.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 2, 2008)

jonnathox dijo:
			
		

> ... los FF ya los tengo en cascada, solo que no se como conectar los D, y tampoco se si debo tener los Reset y los Set en Alto o en bajo,....


Un poco mas abajo de donde estas leyendo dice: "Buscador de hojas de datos - Cortesia de DatasheetArchive.com".  Adivina para que sirve.


----------



## jonnathox (Abr 2, 2008)

Ahh grandioso, no habia notado nada de eso, soy novato pero espero poder conseguir lo que necesito Muchas gracias 

Hasta pronto


----------



## jonnathox (Abr 3, 2008)

Por desgracia aun no logro armar el contador, ya mire muchas paginas pero en ninguan logre conseguir lo que buscaba, creo que esta se me fue, aun asi si pudieran ayudar lo agradeceria mucho. 
Nos estamos viendo. Adios.


----------



## rasier (Abr 3, 2008)

Bueno te tengo el diagrama listo para comensar si eso es lo que quieres 
entonces este cuenta desde 0000-1111 y se notan el el display como dices 
tiene los componentes que pusiste pero todavia no entiendo para que tu profe
quiere usar el 74157 y 74153 pero hay te va 
espero que te sirva de gran ayuda


----------



## jonnathox (Abr 3, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias iré a armarlo justo ahora, te debo una muy grande compañero
Creo que es completamente lo que necesito, en serio un agradecimiento enorme.
Que bien haberme registrado aqui ya he aprendido mucho. 

EDIT:

Tengo una duda, en los 7474 cual es la entrada que esta marcada en el diagrama como un ">"
con que otro nombre puedo identificarlo, porque supongo que es la entrada del clock ya que de la pata 3 del 555, sale el pulso del clock y supongo que ahi deberia ser el Clock, ya que noto que hay otra entrada llamada "C" en el 7474 y supongo que ese tambien podria ser el Clock, pero bueno espero me ayuden, o si no intentare combinando
C= a Reset?
Gracias

Otra duda, para las salidas de Q de los FF, en mi 7447, las entradas 1 y 2 estan denominadas como B y C, respectivamente, pero en la 4ta y 8va pata del 7447 hay BI/RB0 y GND respectivamente, no deberia conectar esos segundo en las patas 6 y 7 del 7447 para que entraran en D y A respectivamente para que entre el codigo binario en las patas que necesita?
Para que sirven BI/RB0 y RBI en el 7447?


----------



## rasier (Abr 4, 2008)

Hola de nuevo 
volvi para aclararte las dudas

la entrada del FF que esta conectada a la salida del 555 (patita 3) es el Clock 
C= Clear en los TTL en los CMOS se llama R=Reset que son lo mismo 

Las entradas del 7447
1= A
2= B
4= C
8= D

lo demas miralo aqui en la tabla de transicion del 7447 
que te dice como debe de tener los pines para decodificar 

http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/700/338023_DS.pdf

bye espero que te sirva


----------



## jonnathox (Abr 6, 2008)

Vale muchas gracias, aunque desafortunadamente sigo trabajando en ello; me acaba de entrar otra duda de los diagramas que he estado analizando.
Me refiero a aquellos puntillos en las entradas de las patas de los circuitos en los diagramas que mas bien parecen circulos pero algunos estan rellenos de negro y otros de blanco. He notado que hay de ambos entre el diagrama que me facilitaste, en un principio crei que eran NOTs en la salida del circuito pero ahora que lo analizo mas detalladamente para encontrar mis errores que no me lo han dejado funcionar del todo bien, quisiera saber mas bien, que significa el blanco y que el negro, osea un voltage positivo o negativo; no se, puede que en eso este fallando.

EDIT: Cierto, olvide que los negros son para marcar salidas multimples. Comprendido eso; ¿¿¿pero los blancos?

Tambien, comentare que el circuito conectado tal como le encontre la mejor forma da salida en el display con numeros o signos raros parpadeantes pero a veces cambian o se apaga y se repite el ciclo, puede que me este acercando pero no veo gran avance. espero lograrlo.

Muchas gracias por el soporte y la ayuda, muy agradecido!

Hasta luego.


----------



## jonnathox (Abr 6, 2008)

Ya tengo un importante avance!

Acabo de rearmar todo de nuevo con cada paso al pie de la letra y he obtenido que funcione al 50 por ciento.
Con esto me refiero a que ya obtengo un conteo, pero este se interrumpe en el numero 7 mostrado en el Display, cuenta del  0 al 7 mostrandolo en el 7 segmentos pero despues de este y mostrar el 8 se vuelve al 0 y comienza de nuevo. Considero que ya tengo un buen avance.
Por otro lado cabe mencionar que no estoy utilizando los C ni los S, ya que al desconectarlos permitieron que comenzara bien la cuenta; tambien note que no habia ningun cambio utilizando el BI y el RB0, junto con LampTest y los desconecte, ya que note que no hacian nada. Incluso los reconecte para ver si se completaba la cuenta hasta el 16, pero no lo consegui, espero poder solucionar el problema y mientras tanto muchas gracias con la ayuda.

Hasta pronto.


----------



## jonnathox (Abr 7, 2008)

Ya ha quedado trabajando perfectamente el Contador Ascendente de 0000 a 1111,  tuve algunas dificultades al armarlo con la identificacion de algunas partes del diagrama; pero ahora que tengo un poco mas de experiencia mirando las Datasheets y aprendi algunas partes importantes de los diagramas.

Los mayores problemas por los que desconozco las causas que surgieron se deben a mi fuente de poder que alimenta la protoboard. Uso un eliminador de 5Vcc de no recuerdo cuantos mA pero que al ser sustituido por un paquete de baterias de menor carga, hicieron el trabajo completo.
Hacian falta varios ajustes pero despues de todo, ha quedado trabajando a la perfeccion llendo del 0 hasta el 16, estado en el que se apaga el Display; posiblemente pronto cargue un diagrama de como quedo finalmente conectado con los ajustes y todo lo demas que hice para obtener un optimo funcionamiento.

Gracias al apoyo de ustedes y en especial a raiser que fue el que casime aporto todo

Muchas gracias en verdad, esa buena nota, me servira mucho para entrar a la universidad. Nos andamos viendo y recuerda te debo una.
Bye


----------



## rasier (Abr 8, 2008)

Ok 
siempre que este a mi alcance yo te ayudare


----------



## kmilo017 (Nov 23, 2010)

tengo una pregunta..... ya arme todo el contador y ya lo tengo funcionando hasta 9 en el display....como debo conectar el otro display y que pase del 9 a10 y siga la secuencia hasta 15????:   mmm:

pdta

estoy utilizando  un 74ls47


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola kmilo017

En este enlace encontrarás lo que buscas.

Mensaje #11https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-al-15-binario-sola-7447-display-doble-46073/ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

